
Reddit is down; tells me to disable adblock - franciscop
https://www.reddit.com/
======
SteveNuts
If I had to guess, they're in the process of restoring a database backup and
warming up the caches. It looks to me like the front page just regressed by a
few hours, but the front page is up for me intermittently on old.reddit.com

~~~
franciscop
Luckily it's just a website, not the _front page of the internet_.

------
franciscop
The error rate is spiking while the request rate has plummeted, however reddit
status page says it's operational [1]. Also, it's telling me to disable
adblock:

> It looks like one or more software blocking extensions you are using may be
> interfering with Reddit's ability to serve you content. Please try disabling
> them or changing the rules you use.

If I disable the adblocker, I get a generic error anyway. My console shows
`Gateway Timeout`:

> error before Error: "Gateway Timeout"

[1] [https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/)

------
Crontab
It's not coming up for me - I get the "all of our servers are busy right now"
message. I am not using any kind of blocker.

------
damm
Search seemed to fail a bit ago on the old.reddit.com and now it's just not
returning anything useful.

------
subliminalpanda
Sam here.

